# habitation licence



## elliott (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi there all,
Any independent property advisors out there?

We are trying to sell a three bedroomed villa in the Algarve. Unfortunately my late father in law extended the villa some years ago without proper authorisation. We have applied for retrospective planning permission to enable us to obtain the up to date habitation licence that we need to sell the property but it was refused on grounds of over development of the plot.
We don't want to demolish as the extensions are in keeping and we have no problems with neighbours.
Any ideas on how we can proceed or appeal to the authorities to change their mind and issue the licence?

Regards

Elliott


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

elliott said:


> Hi there all,
> Any independent property advisors out there?
> 
> We are trying to sell a three bedroomed villa in the Algarve. Unfortunately my late father in law extended the villa some years ago without proper authorisation. We have applied for retrospective planning permission to enable us to obtain the up to date habitation licence that we need to sell the property but it was refused on grounds of over development of the plot.
> ...


You need the advice of a solicitor I think ..... In Spain, if you do the same thing it is difficult to get them to change their minds and although a lot of illegal builds stay up, they have been knocking some down recently.


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Get a lawyer with real estate knowledge or go directly to a real estate agency within Portugal for help.

Diane aka Mamacats
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would advice talking to an Engineer or Arcitect that is local and known to, used to dealing with your local council, they may at least get an informal chat/meeting with the camara to gauge thier views on the problem.


----------

